# Species Identification?



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry about the quality and that I didn't get the full body. I do know it's female.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You shopping at Walmart ? LMAO


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

bones44 said:


> You shopping at Walmart ? LMAO


You got it! Never know what you'll find in there.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't tell if it's a fox or not....pics too low....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't believe they can even fit in Lake Erie man ! That is nasty.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This guy was in the clearance section....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I can't believe they can even fit in Lake Erie man ! That is nasty.....


We put those ladies in Lake Erie when the water table is too low to get the boats outta the Bay....That brings the water level up nicely....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee I wonder if they call the one on the right a skinny bitch .....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Back to the Species ID: I would say its a Red Tail Idiot!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I looked past the red tailed female. :sad monkey:


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are nasty pictures lol only in Ohio and walmart lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

MountainCoyotes said:


> Those are nasty pictures lol only in Ohio and walmart lol


Uh-oh, here we go w/ Ohio & Wal-Martians getting tossed together in the mix.....







LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, I am glad I left Ohio at an early age, before I was interested in the opposite sex !!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Man, I am glad I left Ohio at an early age, before I was interested in the opposite sex !!!!


Don't worry Ed they're in every Walmart across America like this one....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Crap, Oh well Walmarts sporting good dept been going down hill anyway, guess it will be mail order from now on LOL


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> As long as we are posting "fox" pics.........here's some Ohio foxes,on the sunny shores of lake Erie.....bet you wished you lived in Ohio......eat your hearts out guys!!!!LOL


Those are called land whales around here.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

I've seen that animal before. It's the very elusive and shy, red tail aisle cat. Can only be found in walmart stores. I myself have only seen one besides this one. By the time I got my phone out to take a picture it was gone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Caught stonegod at Wally World today....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The leader of PETA I think...


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

LOL


----------

